# FA staff Site "Pardon our Dust"



## Blitza (May 1, 2015)

Yeah FA is so much better now with all this Adds  etc ^^ and you still cant fullfill your easyst Task Neer. We have 1 May and still the staff Site says that:

So much Improvement thats nearly not to hold out ^^

Oh right you didnt say with Year it will return on early April,...


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2015)

Of all the things that needed to be redone - much less temporarily removed - the staff page is pretty damn far down the list. Cue conspiracy theories on wanting to hide the staff list. Baffling.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 2, 2015)

You would end up with intransparent sockpuppet admin accounts displayed on your list if you didn't leave the staff page blank. Can't have that, can we?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Moderator-Toucan

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Moderator-Puma

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Moderator-Narwhal


----------



## Croconaw (May 2, 2015)

Can I get added to the staff list? I promise to only be half a sleeze bag. Unless you want me to go full speeze bag, I can do that too.


----------



## Charrio (May 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Can I get added to the staff list? I promise to only be half a sleeze bag. Unless you want me to go full speeze bag, I can do that too.



You have morals, you're unfit


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 2, 2015)

Of all the things that really matter...this is not high on the list.


----------



## TheArchiver (May 2, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Of all the things that really matter...this is not high on the list.



If it were anything else, quite literally anything, you'd be saying the same thing. 
We've been through this, Mr. FA Patriot.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 2, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> If it were anything else, quite literally anything, you'd be saying the same thing.
> We've been through this, Mr. FA Patriot.



That's not really relevant to the thread though. So let's not start trouble, Miss...librarian...nazi? I don't know who your avatar is. XD


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Of all the things that really matter...this is not high on the list.



FA may have secured proper funding now, but they still won't pay you to do this. 

You can't unsell FA. You can't change people's opinions on FA's just by telling them they're wrong. You offer no insight nor compelling argument. You are trying to apply wallpaper to a tsunami of shit, and it's not making it look any better. Your posts contribute nothing, and achieve nothing. Why you feel the need to defend every single action FA takes - regardless of severity or cause - is beyond me.


----------



## TheArchiver (May 2, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't know who your avatar is. XD



Would you like me to be honest?
Neither do I.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 3, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> If it were anything else, quite literally anything, you'd be saying the same thing.
> We've been through this, Mr. FA Patriot.



No, I really wouldn't, Mr. Antichrist.



LizardKing said:


> FA may have secured proper funding now, but they still won't pay you to do this.
> 
> You can't unsell FA. You can't change people's opinions on FA's just by telling them they're wrong. You offer no insight nor compelling argument. You are trying to apply wallpaper to a tsunami of shit, and it's not making it look any better. Your posts contribute nothing, and achieve nothing. Why you feel the need to defend every single action FA takes - regardless of severity or cause - is beyond me.



Are we really going to focus on every little thing the site does and make a big stink about it? So the staff page isn't back yet, how many people ACTUALLY use it? 

I want the custom thumbnails back, you don't see me bitching every 5 minutes about it though.


----------



## RTDragon (May 3, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> Would you like me to be honest?
> Neither do I.



Actually i do it's from the IOS game sinister fate. Interesting RPG Game.


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> So the staff page isn't back yet, how many people ACTUALLY use it?
> 
> I want the custom thumbnails back, you don't see me bitching every 5 minutes about it though.



I can't tell if you're being deliberately obtuse or what. You couldn't miss the point harder if you took a running jump. 

Just in case you truly cannot understand what the deal is, I shall try and explain it to you. You may have noticed that FA is currently undergoing a lot of changes. There was this nonsense with the sidebar, adverts appearing, a new beta UI monstrosity that is obviously not finished. There is a lot of work involved in doing all these things, but perhaps the work shall pay off. 

Now, here's the thing: In the midst of all of this, with all this work to try and fix the new UI, someone decided that the staff page needed to be redone as well. A page which _you yourself_ just admitted not many people use. Not only redone, but _taken down_ while a new one is worked on, instead of replacing the old one when the new one is ready. Time and effort is being spent on something that did not need to be fixed in the first place, instead of working on things that actually matter. This can only delay the completion of the new UI, since resources are diverted to this new staff page. Let's rephrase your previous post to illustrate this further.



PheagleAdler said:


> Why is the staff page taken down to be redone; how many people ACTUALLY use it?



You are defending the redirection of limited manpower into something that does not matter. You are saying that a delay to completing the new UI in favour of fixing something that wasn't used anyway is perfectly okay. Is any of this getting through?


----------



## kayfox (May 3, 2015)

For crissakes, at least code in some php that says "early <next month>" instead of promising early last month.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 3, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> I can't tell if you're being deliberately obtuse or what. You couldn't miss the point harder if you took a running jump.
> 
> Just in case you truly cannot understand what the deal is, I shall try and explain it to you. You may have noticed that FA is currently undergoing a lot of changes. There was this nonsense with the sidebar, adverts appearing, a new beta UI monstrosity that is obviously not finished. There is a lot of work involved in doing all these things, but perhaps the work shall pay off.
> 
> ...



Dude, clearly not a lot of manpower is being put into the damned thing if it's not up yet.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Dude, clearly not a lot of manpower is being put into the damned thing if it's not up yet.


If you're working on a house, would you work on the glaring problems first or the minute details? Honestly speaking it's really not that hard to put up a page, hell even just a simple list, of who the site staff is.

I'd also like to point out that, if memory serves correctly, this whole UI thing was supposed to be taking place last year


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 3, 2015)

Willow said:


> If you're working on a house, would you work on the glaring problems first or the minute details? Honestly speaking it's really not that hard to put up a page, hell even just a simple list, of who the site staff is.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that, if memory serves correctly, this whole UI thing was supposed to be taking place last year



Again, I repeat. CLEARLY they're not putting much manpower into updating the staff page if it's not back up yet. Unless you consider that a 'glaring problem'? 

The UI was supposed to take place every year. What else is new.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 3, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> You would end up with intransparent sockpuppet admin accounts displayed on your list if you didn't leave the staff page blank. Can't have that, can we?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Moderator-Toucan
> 
> ...



I never got the reason for the secret admin accounts. 

Just another drop in the skeezy bucket these days though.


----------



## Croconaw (May 4, 2015)

I'm just curious to see who they let go and what meatbag from IMVU they brought on.




PheagleAdler said:


> No, I really wouldn't, Mr. Antichrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[yt]uaPWwyC6CDI[/yt]


----------



## Brass (May 4, 2015)

Don't support FA. Install an ad blocker.




Croconaw said:


> I'm just curious to see who they let go and what meatbag from IMVU they brought on.




In before they fired DragonJerr


----------



## Smelge (May 6, 2015)

How is this a fucking hard thing to do? Anyone halfway competent at coding could do a fucking staff page in under half an hour. It's all in the members database. It doesn't need updating, it updates itself because database.

Or we could do it the completely fucktarded way and just code each person in by hand, so the secret anonymous mod-accounts don't show up, because we can't have people knowing there's those accounts to hide admin behind.

And while we're on the subject of completely shitty coding, why is it shit like the sidebar just gets shat onto the main site as soon as it's completed poorly? Has nobody who runs this hole ever heard of testing? Have a section of the site that you can ask a few people who aren't your cronies to test out new features before forcing them onto the entire site? You might actually find bugs or get useful feedback before causing another shitstorm. People not cronies, so actual users who aren't stuck up the admins arseholes, and will give legitimate feedback rather than exactly what you want to fucking hear.

But nooo, let's justify our salaries by puking up the first shoddy bit of code we can so we can point at our overlords and demand treats, instead of doing actual work and improving this site?


----------

